
Ron Conway’s Crystal Ball: 12 Startups To Watch - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/ron-conways-crystal-ball-12-startups-to-watch/
======
citizenkeys
I disagree with his guess of Blekko, which is the Cuil of its day.

There's a good discussion about Blekko over here ("Did Blekko launch the
'minimum viable product?"):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1900395>

------
davidedicillo
It's impressive how many of those are YC startups

